# Where to fish at Dewey Beach, DE



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We're going to Dewey Beach in De, Where is a good place to fish over there? And are we going to need a license?

Thanks.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

just south of dewey is the seashore park just pull into any of the parking lots on the left side as you're heading south and pay an entry fee and walk over. keybox and conquest rds are manned if there isn't an attendant there and you're in a car DO NOT try to drive on! dispite the signs a lot of out of staters try anyway and if you get stuck it isn't pretty. you don't need a license to fish however if you have 4x4 you can buy a permit but 130 dollars for months aint worth it. hope this helps you.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Md 

We also stay in Dewey and will be there in a week we fish Indian river inlet also Cape Henelopen park by the way some of the back streets open up to the bay and we fish the back bays loading up on spot for IRI


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Right now I would do IRI if you are comfortable tossing lures into the current. You can also drive up to Rehobeth (hit the Cracker Barrel for breakfast  ) then hit CHSP and wave Hi to Tom Hengst. He will be the guy in the canoe with all the Flounder  

You can catch lots from the CHSP pier ... it just might be crowded.

If you have surf gear you can try the beach but be warned if there is a west wind blowing ... the black flies are vampires.


----------

